
Ask HN: How are free phone call apps getting their access? - flyGuyOnTheSly
Surely they&#x27;re not paying twilio or another similar company $0.01 per minute to allow you to make and receive phone calls... nor are they paying $1&#x2F;month for a phone number that they give away for free.<p>How are apps like fongo and magicjack providing free phone numbers and free phone calling?<p>I know they are ad supported, but I highly doubt they&#x27;re making over $1&#x2F;user&#x2F;month with those advertisements.<p>Or are they?<p>Thanks.
======
deytempo
They call it magic jack for a reason

